# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje Histori E Padrejte.

## njeriu2006

TE dashur miq,

Ne pjesen e Forumit shtese me emrin PDG. Ka ndodhur nje padrejtesi e vecante. Nje Anetare e Forumit me *NicK:* Rexhina ka terhequr ne lojen e saj nje anetar me te ri te Forumit me *Nick:* Cubanezi.

Pasi Rexhina filloi te shante ne menyre shume jo dinjitoze ne gjuhen Angleze u lut ajo te fliste shqip nga anetare te ndryshem te forumit. Kesaj lutjeje Rexhina jo vetem qe nuk ju pergjigj por ju kthye me nje gjuhe shume vulgare qe s'eshte e hijshme as per burra si gjithmone ne anglisht. 

Anetaret e tjere te forumit natyrisht te nervozuar nga kjo sjellje filluan ti kerkonin me perngulmim te fliste shqip dhe te shanin ate gjithashtu. Ne shqip. 

Nderkohe qe anetari ne Fjale Cubanezi ishte ai i cili ishte peshtjelluar tashme edhe personalisht ne kete zenke.
Pafytyresia e Rexhines arriti deri aty sa ajo e deklaroi para kohe qe Cubanezi do te perjashtohej. Dhe kjo ndodhi ne te vertete. 

Per Faktin se cubanezi me te vertete perdori fjalor te pahijshem une dhe te tjere jemi shume dakort dhe nuk e veme ne dyshim. Por Rexhina perdori gjithashtu fjalor te pahijshem vetem se ne gjuhen Angleze.

Pse nuk u perjashtua dhe Rexhina?

Apo lejohet te shash anglisht ne Forum?

Kjo mase e marre kundrejt Cubanezit nuk eshte aspak e drejte dhe prish ekuilibrin e krijuar ne PDG me lirine e fjales dhe mendimit. 
Mesa duket Moderatoret ndryshojne mendimin e tyre si dhe rregullat ne baze te eksperiancave ose arsye te tjera personale. 
Ky eshte nje reflektim i aneve me te zeza te shoqerise zivile shqiptare dhe denohet nga shume pjesemarres dh miq te PDG. 

I lutemi Moderatoreve:
1)Te rianetaresojne CUBANEZIN ose te perjashtojne per te njejtat arsye dhe Rexhinen.

2) Te kujdesen per ruajtjen dhe perdorimin e gjuhes shqipe ne kete forum duke arritur dhe keshtu ruajtjen e karakterit kombetar ne kete Forum.


Me Respekt

Jestersworld

----------


## GrifshA_

Jam i te njejtit mendim si dhe jestersworldi dhe perse ate anetar, cubanezin, nuk e njoh personalisht. Anetaret ne kete forum nuk duhet te jene nje e nenes dhe nje e njerkes! Te gjithe duhet te jene njesoj! 

Pastaj mbi te gjitha, nese quhet "pa dogane", atehere le te jete ashtu, dhe asnje prej anetareve mos te perjashtohet per dicka qe shkruan atje.. Nese dikush perjashtohet se fyen, duhet bere rregull per te gjithe! Qofte e shkruar ne shqip, anglisht, gjermanisht apo cfaredo lloj gjuhe tjeter.

Prandaj do ishte mire sikur te te gjithe anetaret te perdoret e njejta procedure!

Prandaj per te njejtat arsye gjykoj, se perjashtimi i atij anetari qe i padrejte. Nese verte eshte per tu perjashtuar, atehere kjo gje te behet dhe per njeqind e nje anetaret e tjere.
*
Me respekte.*

----------


## romeoOOO

E mora vesh me vonese per cfare kishte ndodhur dhe perjashtimi i Cubanezit per ate arsye nuk mu duk i drejte.

Mesa di un PDG eshte jashte kontrollit te Moderatorve dhe nuk arrij te kuptoj se pse mund te jete perjashtuar ai person. Nuk eshte i pari dhe as i fundit Cubanezi qe ka shkruar fjale jo te hijshme, por te tjeret nuk jane perjashtuar.

Nuk kam asgje me Rexhinen dhe nuk mund te shprehem rreth ngjarjes, por nuk arrij te kuptoj largimin e tij.


Do te doja nese eshte e mundur nje pergjigje nga Moderatoret ose ato qe merem me ate pune te na tregojne arsyet e largimit te tij nga forumi.


Shpresoj ne nje pergjigje te shpejte dhe bindese!



*Me resp. romeoOOO*

----------


## bayern

Ya'll gotta be sh!tting me.......................


Bwahahahahahaha...

Mu te me fali kjo levizja po me qeshet. lol.

Te forte jeni. 



Shigjete se ti ma ngjo llafin mu me raste. Leroje Cubanezin vetem per hir te qeshjes qe na dhuroi levizja 'Rrofte gjuha Shqipe'



PS:  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   E modhe kjo.

----------


## Moltisanti

Gjithashtu shpreh indinjaten time per kte antar pasi ai nuk beri asgje te keqe perkundrazi tha dicka mese te drejte qe ky eshte forum shqiptar dhe duhet te flitet vetem shqip...

shume turp per disa moderatore te cilet perjashtuan personin ne fjale pa asnje lloj arsye , perkundrazi ishin ato te cilat filluan sherrin  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjera te tilla nuk duhet te ndodhin ,duhet  te jemi te gjithe te njejte dhe te rrespektehohemi si gjithe te tjerit   :ngerdheshje: 

rrespekte fift

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Lool paskeni nxjerr parrullat "Kubanezi ne Forum "  :ngerdheshje:  e pra dhe une e du Cubanezin ne forum :

Ps; Tani qe pash kush qe Cubanezi me erdhi gjynah te thet te drejten Qe INTERIST i flaket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

Uiiii po ska sens mo te perjashtohet. E pse kshuja????? :S Ku eshte ideja?
perjashto kot e me kot per gjera qe shkruhen ke padogana ee?
hajde te bej une shoqni moderatoret dhe te na mbajne me mik. futjani kot pra.

ps. bayern qesh dhe njehere me ze ksaj radhe...se kshu me germa ska lezet. ncncnccncncncncncnc :S

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Moderatorit qe e perjashtoj, e falenderoj perzemerisht  :buzeqeshje: .
Me thuaj kush ishte se kam per ta ven tek lista e moderatorve me te perferuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

edhe une i bashkangjitem......te qeshuresh se bayos  :uahaha:

----------


## ridy85

S'do e besoja kurr qe ne forumin shqiptar, nje antar te ket fuqin te perjashtoj nje antar tjeter. Domethen qe ky antar na njifka mir moderatoret. Se neqoftse ky moderator heq pa as nje te drejt nje antar te forumit duke u bazuar thjesht ne akuzat nga nje ane, nuk kuptoj si ka arritur ate pozicion. Shpresoj qe te mos jen te gjith moderatoret ne kte menyre se perndryshe, asnje person nuk do ket me deshiren te qendroj ne nje dhom qe per me teper quhet "Fjale Pa Dogane", ku sot ndodhi nje ngjarje me ngyra kaq diktatoriale.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Tju vij turp ju qe doni nje anetar te tille ne forum, ne rradhe te pare e keni lexuar postimet e tij? Ne rradhe te dyte nuk e ofendova aq rrende sa me ofendoj ai...por mend per here tjeter, duhet ti evitosh tipa te tilla  :sarkastik: 

ja lexoni edhe njehere dhe mendohuni mire per cfare krenoheni me shume per kete anetar  :i qetë: 

*CUBANEZI:* Rexhina del ..... Fol shqip moj tyt

*rEXHINA:* were you talkin to me pea brain?

*CUBANEZI:* I Talkin tu pi....satom Fol shqip o Gruja e Al Pacinos
Ca ti bi o Chemo i ka ra Anglishtja Ballittttttttttt

*Rexhina:*and how does this concern you dear one? See it urges me to even talk even more, you know why? 1) Because just for the sheer provocation 2) To because i enjoy it 3) bc i don't give a suger honey ice tea

*Cubanezi:* Mir Angleze Henksh k.... e pinguinit Edhe ti tjetra Okkkkkkkk


www.Plasi k@ri per ju.com


Fuc. ju anglishtja juaj dhe Akoma Shkoni ne Pi.. te satemeeeeeeee 2 

Rexhina vdeksh me gishta ne pi.....

Rexhina del ca,,,,,,,

*Rexhina:* epo cfare te presesh nga nje legen

ik o plehre dhe shiko postimet ne gjuhen shqipe, dhe evitoi postimet e mia, di si ti evitosh? apo qelizat e trurit tend nuk dallojn dote diferencen, dhe pataksen kur shikojn nje shkrim qe nuk e kuptojn? 

prandaj me degjo me vemendje, kur shikon postimin tim mos shkul floket dhe mos u sul te shash si nje kafsh i ritarduar, kontrollo veten because i don't give a rat's ass if you like it or not

piss off scumbag

*cubanezi:*Mire zonjusha Rexhina, une ne fillim me duket se te thashe fol shqip e ti ma ktheve anglisht!!!!
E une te them ne shqip F&#249;ck UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU biatch 
e ti vazhdove prap ne anglisht .....
Nuk o puna ke gjuha e di apo nuk e di, por me acarron fakti qe ketu ne FORUMIN SHQIPTAR dhe po e citoj sepse keshtu eshte nuk ka pse te shkruhet anglisht, ose ta vejme forumi i ku&#231;kave shqiptare qe flasin vetem anglisht se dun me tregu pordhet e mdhoja qe kane edhe atehre ok, boj qef ene shkruj ene kinezce po deshe 
porrrrrrrrrrrr une prape po e theksoj eshte FORUMI SHQIPTAR mor vesh mi tezeq..... me fal per ofendimin por e meriton bu&#231;e Zagrebi ..............................
Kaq kisha

*Rexhina*: E po te te japin mend anetaret me te mbaruar ne padogane, qe sa i lexon postimet e tyre deshiron qe te shkruajn nje gjuhe qe se kupton, te shpetosh veten nga postimet e tyre te mbaruara qe vec mbajn dy fjal dhe e fillojn/ mbarrojn me "hahahhahhahahahhahahah" "hohohohoh" hihihihiiih...dhe keto lloj postime te ritarduara...cubanezi qe na hap tema 'po jam semure"shpesh na ve ne mendime pse i hap ....semure nga koka je kjo dihet, po per cfare tjeter je i dashur? ja nje ilac per te miren tende, shko ne stall dhe ha bajga o gomar i infektuar.

dhe ju te tjeret qe thoni po shesim pordhe qe flasim anglisht
Excuse me, ask me if I care, i don't give a damn, pls i beg you, do not read my posts, it offends my self-esteem to be read by some low life scumbags

shani ne gjermanish, kinece etje...pff na thoni sikur po na provokoni or something..lol ehhh cfare soj njerzit mbledh padogana

buzz offf dirt bags

*cubanezi:* Un qesh dhe do qesh se me don K@ri............ dhe te qeshuren time nuk e kam anglisht ...ok.......
Dhe pse je e trash ti nuk ta ka njeri fajin dhe nuk di ca do me then (((Jam smun))))
Por nuk te vej shum faj......se je dele prandaj....Duhet te kesh pordh,,,,,,, Prandaj shif naj her ndonje emision shqip se nuk te hapet vri.....

Dhe me duket se Tema Jam Smun te paska pelqyer ......qenka fiks per ty me duket......po ajo tem nuk esht per te smur Por meqe ti do ta bej edhe per ty.....

Ne jena Lloj njerzish qe jena Shqiptar
Dhe ket jet ka shqiptari me bajga pa bajga..............te pakten flasim shqippppppppp.....................
Dhe do te q....................... mrapccccccccccccc anglezja e vogelllll 
Po ma cave k@rin perseriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iii fetyr sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Ta kam then nje her ..dhe po ta them prappppp Shko prishu me gishttttttttttttttt 
Ti ebe Ty dhe ..............................................OKKK KKK
Shnetttttttttttttttttttt 
Nga shqiptariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

*cubanezi i drejtohet marseles:* Ti shpirti i vogel pse te krruhet kurriziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Nuk ka njeri pun me ty................. un nuk jam trim
Po deshe te behem trim sille babin e sqarojm ket muhabet 
Ok trimneshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*Rexhina:* ohh te sillnin babin ne o trimo, koka jote do behej futboll, eshte pdg qe te jep trimeri

tani o pederast i qelbur, ik shiko punen tende
mos me cito me
__________________

*Cubanezi:* Po ik moj baxheell kombinatiiiiiii se te q....babin ne bythhhhhhhhhhh edhe ty po desheeeeee virgjereshhhhhhhhhhhh leshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Karakurv lulishteshhhhhhhhhh kush flet per pederast Lezbikeeeeeee ik prishu me gisht dhe me .....fallcoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Shko n'k@ret ti ***** satemeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dordolece luci 


Te ****** ty emrin dhe .................................................. ................................................

----------


## Julie

> Moderatorit qe e perjashtoj, e falenderoj perzemerisht .
> Me thuaj kush ishte se kam per ta ven tek lista e moderatorve me te perferuar


Rexhina s'kam asgje me ty personalisht dhe te njoh per goce shembullore.  
Mgjth me keto punen e gjuheve te huaja, thjeshte c'do njeri tregon bagazhin e tij.

----------


## ridy85

Ja ta themi drejt. Un per veten time qe anglishten nuk e di shum mire, me hypin nervat sa her degjoj diskutime ne anglisht. Do thuash ti e po esht te padogana.....po prap jemi ne mes te shqiptarve.....dhe s'ka fare lezet. Sa per sharjet e Cubanezit asnjeri nuk i mohon. Ne nuk pranojm veprimin qe bere ti. Me &#231;a te drejte perjashton ti nje antar tjeter? Ky esht nje komunitet virtual dhe s'besoj te ken shum peshe ato te sharat......ja hajde me shaj mua sa te duash. Pse do me behet vone sipas teje? Duke llogaritur per me teper qe ato te shara ishin te permbajtura ne nje kontekst si ai i padoganes ku fjalet nga nje vesh hyjn dhe nga tjetri dalin.

----------


## niku-nyc

Tashti si do zgjidhet kjo? Mesa po shofe shume anetare kan zgjedhur poziten e tyre dhe po ndaet forumi ne dy grupe pro dhe kunder!

----------


## ridy85

Thjesht duam qe Cubanezi te pranohet serish ne forum.

----------


## Julie

*Njerezit duhet te dine te repektojne nje cike me shume njoni tjetrin, qofte ato qe shajne qofte ata qe flasin gjuhe te huaj vend e pa vend.* Nuk eshte ndonje mjeshtri me fol gjuhe te huaj, qofte dhe gjuhe rruge, dhe t'ishte per kte, futeshim ne forum amerikon ne, ku ka dhe me pak carje koke, po ketu jena fut me fol me bashkekombes pra, te heqim mallin per shqipen ...dhe kjo gje duhet respektuar deri diku, qe mos abuzohet shume me gjuhet e huaja. 
Se di c'fare eshte kjo mani me anglishten!
Ne Amerike jetoj dhe une, studente jam dhe une, gjithe diten me Amerikon jam ...po se kom dhe skam per ta pas asnjehere kaq naturale sa ca qe dhe kur qeshin qeshin "anglisht". Nejse gjithesecili ka mendimin e vet, por ne vende publike (si forumi) ka dhe rregulla etike jo vetem forumore dhe nje nga ato rregulla eshte te repektosh antaret e tjere ne te gjithe kuptimet.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Se di se cilat jane kriteret qe nje anetar te perjashtohet per pjesemarrje ne padogane por ky Fidel Castro-ja e paska pase hallall nje Ban dhe nji shqelm by'thesh si garniture lol
Nuk shahet ashtu nje femer mer muçaço , si ka lezet nje azgani kubanez si puna jote lol  :shkelje syri:

----------


## njeriu2006

Edhe ne nuk i dime kriteret e perjashtimit te nje anetari Worcester dhe prandaj shqetesohemi ose pyesim. 
Kete sherr e ka filluar vajza vete me anglishten e saj te kulluar. 

Jemi shqiptare dhe duhet te flasim gjuhen tone. Eshte e padrejte te shash ne gjuhe te huaj. Si do te vinte ty te te shaja une ne nje gjuhe qe ti se kupton?
Pastaj vijme ketu per te gjetur nje cope shqiperi Worcester dhe jo per te degjuar pordhet e njerezve si Rexhina. 
Une jam dakort qe fjalori i Cubanezit eshte i rende. Por Rexhina e kishte kerkuar kete sherr vete. 
Dhe nuk ka goje te flasi se eshte trajtuar keq.

----------


## Julie

> Si do te vinte ty te te shaja une ne nje gjuhe qe ti se kupton?
> Pastaj vijme ketu per te gjetur nje cope shqiperi Worcester  .


Kjo me pelqeu

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Si do te vinte ty te te shaja une ne nje gjuhe qe ti se kupton?


Ne radhe te pare , kur nuk e kupton nje gjuhe , ku e din ti se po te shan ai ( ajo ) ?
Mbase po shpreh simpatine mer lal lol.
Ne radhe te dyte , sikur te isha i sigurte qe po me shan , do me vinte me keq sikur te mos ja ktheja ne nje gjuhe qe e kuptone dhe ai lol.
Se treti , padogana eshte Pa-Dogane ! Mund te flasesh edhe kinezce nese je i zoti ! Atje s'ka rregulla dhe ligje !Si rrjedhoje kjo teme do shpallet e paligjshme sapo ta shohi ndonje sy-skifter Super Moderator lol
Qafsha Seminaristin ! :ngerdheshje:

----------

